# White Plains - 2/12



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Who's selling in White Plains this Sunday?


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

You know ill be there, In the annex as always!
I just posted a list of what i have in the classifieds, it should be posted shortly.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

White Plains This Sunday 02/12/16 Available!!!
<<LARGE OBLIGATE LIST>> 
(Pictures available upon request of most frogs, also most large obligates will not be brought to Show unless presold and arranged to avoid stressing the animals more than needed)
-Oopghaga Lehmani "Red" Morph Sexed 1.1 This Adult pair from is being offered at 4k, theyre thriving and doing well in Alberto's collection. (Females are seldom offered) **Combine with the Tado Trio and receive 500$ off)**
--Oophaga Histrionica "Blue"(Unsexed 0.0.4) Captive Bred Stunning Frogs approaching half grown)- I will be able to ship these within a month or so, theyre just shy of half grown and spectacular already, note we have these last 4 available from 2 different breeding groups, theyre all stunning and being offered at $1350 Each right now
Oophaga Histrionica "Tado" Morph- 0.0.3 Sub adults beginning to color up nicely from unrelated breeders from Tesoros De Colombia Sustainable farm & Alberto Cadolini. $3900 for the Trio, **Combine with the Red lehmani pair and receive $500 off the 5 frog total**
--Oophaga Histrionica "Bullseye"(Gorgeous CB Frogs From Tesoros Adults with 100% legal Origin)- Show Special $700 per frog! Ive seen The babies These Adults throw & these are fantastic examples of the morph!
--Oophaga Sylvatica San Lorenzo- Pretty Sweet little Sub adult frogs- $300 Each, Show Special, a superb choice to anyone wanting to start keeping large obligates..
-Oophaga Sylvatica Bilsa- 3 Stunning Large froglet Juvis, a couple are nice red and from the best male Ive ever seen, $1k for 3,
-Oophaga Histrionica "Red Head"- 1.0.1 (unrelated male and sub adult, $1k, **Combine with Bilsa and get $100 off** These are truly amazing looking examples..
<<<Pumilio>>>
--Oophaga Pumilio "Rambala" Captive born and bred unsexed Sub adults $180 for both
--Oophaga Pumilio "Salt Creek" Sexed Pair, I have one pair left to sell, theyre large, healthy and bright red with sweet markings.. sexed pairs are $250
--Oophaga Pumilio Colon "Mimitimbi"- WE have 3 of these rare colons available at $125 Each, not easy to find these days.
--Oophaga Pumilio "Cauchero"- one Sexed Pair available- $250, this pair is a nice Dark Blue Color, soem of this morph can be nearly black, but under good lighting these are a sweet like Navy blue color!
--Oophaga Pumilio "Punta Laurel"- 100 Each, Stunning examples of this bright green spotted Blue legged morph... John really Produced some nice ones!
--Oophaga Pumilio "El Dorado", Young Unsexed Adults- $80 Each
Oophaga Granulifera "Baru" Morph- Stunning Red examples 0.0.2 300 for both!
<<<Ranitomeya/Dendrobates>>>
--Ranitomeya Varibilis "Southern" - Sweet unsexed sub adult Trio $185, any extras $60 Each
--Ranitomeya Imitator "Varadero"- $140 for a Trio of well started Juvis, Still a favorite frog of mine, I see all 3 of my breeders daily, very bold and pretty thumbs!
-Dendrobates Leucomelas "Blue Footed/Cerro Autana"- Exceptionally beautiful Examples of this morph produced by John Paganas, these are really nice Size and $300 Each
-Dendrobates Leucomelas "Fine-Spotted"-$45 Each Sub Adult/juvie
Dendrobates Leucomelas "Banded"- $40 Each (2 availalble)
Dendrobates Leucomelas "Standard"- 35 Ea, 3 @ 100, $33 ea after 3.
Dendrobates Auratus "Super Blue" -These are F1s from SNDF 12' import & the markings/variation on parents is spectacular... $45 Ea young adults
Dednrobates Auratus Turq- Young adults with great color, these are $40 Each
Dendrobates Tinctorius "Vanessa" - Very rare CB F1s, $85 Each
<<Phyllobates>><< Teribilis "Yellow" - $45 Each Juvie
There may be a few surprises at the table ;-) in addition to the following Dry goods & insects:
LEDs- 
-20 Watt 16" original Tincman LED 6500k All white, 42 each, 39$ for 3 or more. -20 Watt 16" Mixed Spectrum LED with Red & Blue Diodes $45 Each, $42 Each at 3 or more
-LED "8 Watt 6500K Ultrabright Energy Efficient Full Spectrum- These are same size as traditional 13 Watt Screw in LEDs (about 6.2", but made to use less power and run just as bright! $21 Ea, $19 at 3 or more!
-LED*NEW* 25 Watt 22" Mixed Spectrum 2nd generation, $60, 3 at 55 each, these are amazing and capable of illuminating large 36"W enclosures alone very easily.. THey may also be the largest Screw ins on the LED market.
-Folius Mounts for LEDs- $9 Each, Folius Cords $9, Cord/Mount bundle= $17
-Tincman Herps all natural "SMOOTHIE MEDIA"-HAND MADE with Beets, Carrot, Coconut, banana with premium Food Grade Yeast.. New formula now with Extra Natural Mold inhibition included! $21 for 20 Culture Serving, $45 for 50 Servings & $84 for 100 Servings which is appx 10 lbs of Media. Note this media is so affective with large booms of flies that you save money on fly cups and supplies making less cultures on top of it having healthier ingredients gut loading your feeders then other leading brands including over 4% actual Carotenoids Vitamins & my media is made with Real Organic Fruit!
-Tincman Herps "SPRING-CHOW" Enhanced Collembola Nutrition- 5oz=$8 The best Springtail food Ive used... Made with Premium Yeast, HIgh quality fish food, Fresh dehydrated Potato with Vitamins & Carotenoids Added. Really gets springs booming and only a little sprinkle is needed for good results!
-Premium Food Grade "Brewers Yeast"- 8oz $5.50, can be used as a springtail food or with fly cultures.
Tincman "Tad Tots" $6-Formulated for amphibians nutritional needs. We have created a blend of existing premium Foods that contain High levels of Carotenoids, Vitamin A, D, Calcium in order to attack/prevent Hypovitaminosis in young froglets at the crucial earliest possible stage of life (pre-morph).. This food is high in protein, Carotenoids & contains a top grade Spirulina as well.
-Premium Large Tannin Rich True Indian Almond leaves- $7 for 10 huge leaves in a Zipbag.
-Tincman Herps "Natural Botanical Mite Spray"- Generous 32oz Spray Bottle, just $11, Great for around the fly cultures, even freshens the air a bit.
-Dendrocare Lg 100 Gram container $12- Hands down the best All in one Vitamin on the Market in my experience, Loaded with Calcium, D3 Vtiamin A this supplement was designed for amphibians specifically where others are not. note I carry in small quantity to enable the offering of the freshest possible product and usually have expirations 3 years in the future on these! Bundle with naturalrose and save $2
-NATURALROSE- Ultrafine Carotenoid 2oz= $18 , Carotenoids function not only as being the best natural supplement for color enhancement in frogs, but there is data proving that they have roles in improving Viability of Egg to Offspring success rates in a study done on Oophaga by an amphibian biologist. Also they function as Coenzymes and help metabolize other key vitamins in Amphibians. These are a good addition to a supplement regimen. Bundle with 100 gram dendrocare and save $2
-Custom Sherman Tanks Exo Terra Lids- These are being sold exclusively by Tincman Herps. No one is better than Sherman Tanks at custom enclosure and vivaria design.. these lids are made with high quality 1/4" glass, stainless steal vents that will never rust & theyre designed to fit just inside the inner lip frames of all the 12x12" and 18"x18" footprint various exo terra enclosures. They make it easier to control humidity then manipulating the standard screen tops with homemade covers & the 18" all ship predrilled for mistking nozzles.. The 12" can be drilled at an extra $6 cost for a nozzle if requested. These not only provide obvious functional advantage over standard tops, but simply put, they also look better then the alternatives.
-PRICING 
-$35for 12x12" Custom Sherman Exo Lid 
-$50 for 18x18" Custom Sherman Exo Lid
Tincman Herps
<<<<Insects>>>>>
-SPRINGS-
-standard booming Spring cultures- $10 Each
-Master Springtail cultures with thousands of springs (probably the best you will ever buy) $50 Each master culture
- FRUIT FLIES
Tincman Gliders- very limited number of producing Fruit fly cultures set to Boom day before/day of white plains $8 Each


----------

